# Bean Counter's 1448 Crestliner mod - completed



## Bean Counter (Jun 22, 2012)

I had a house fire in January that destroyed my old jon boat, a Generation III 1236 that I had modified. My homeowners insurance would only cover $1,000 so I looked around until I found a boat in that price range. I came up with this 1448 Crestliner. It has a trailer, a 1970 20 hp Johnson outboard, 36 lb thrust motor guide TM and a Humminbird 200DX fish Finder.

The Good:
Hull has no leaks and is in very good condition
TM works
FF works
trailer in good condition.

The bad:
All wood needs to be replaced
Needs to be completely rewired
Motor Hasn't run in 3 yrs & covered in dirt daubers and cobwebs
Trailer has rust & will need to be cleaned up and painted

The Boat
















The trailer











The motor






Dirt daubers & cobwebs





















The first thing I did was take everything off theBoat to get ready for the mod











Needs to be cleaned up. This trash was under the old floor.






The motor on the stand I built. Probably over built.






Planning to deck across the front seat to the bow,replace the flooring, rewire & put a bigger TM on the bow and a TM on the stern for the electric only lakes I fish.

I will update with more pics as I go along.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks like a great project - you are going to love 1448 compared to the 1236 - Good luck and keep us update with lots of pictures.

and oh love the vise grip shift handle


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 22, 2012)

Welcome! Looks like a good buy. My first boat was a Crestliner, they are good boats. Look forward to seeing your build. Lots of good folks here to help you out.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 22, 2012)

Congrats on the new combo.
That boat cleaned-up nicely.
I see great carpentry skills in
your outboard stand alone.
I have none, but love watching the
mods on this site. :LOL2: 
Look forward to seeing your progress.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 22, 2012)

Are those vice grips on the shift handle? That's funny because my '66 20 HP johnson came the same way. Ordered a part for $30 (guessing here) from South Central Outboards and it's back in business. Nice boat btw, you'll love the 1448.


----------



## Bean Counter (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks everyone. I am really looking forward to this mod. It is almost as much fun as fishing in it when it is done. 

Ictalurus. Yes, those are vicegrips on the shift handle. I am ordering a new one along with other parts to get it running. Although, I may just leave it like this. I think it gives it character lol.


----------



## Bean Counter (Jul 3, 2012)

I went to West Marine yesterday to get parts for the boat. Man, the price on this stuff sure has gone up!






I have the rest of the week off from work, so I will finally get started on the boat. More pictures coming later this week.


----------



## Scott1298 (Jul 4, 2012)

Your rotted wood/carpet pictures are what I'm afraid will happen to me if I carpet. I don't keep the boat inside, but I do have an old canvas boat cover I use between fishing trips. Do you think that will be enough to keep me high and dry, or will we be sitting on wet carpet every time we go on a fishing trip :?:
You worked hard on your stand compared to me; I went the simple route with my stand, but it's stable, and cheap!


----------



## J.P. (Jul 4, 2012)

Scott,
nice photo. your stand is indeed simple, but the garden foot path adds a touch of elegance. add a little pond and maybe some goldfish and you have yourself a nice tinboater grotto.


----------



## Bean Counter (Jul 11, 2012)

I finally got enough done on my honey do list to get some work done on the boat.

Got the deck framed.






Ran all the wires and installed the switches for the nav lights, anchor light, live well and bilge pump.
















Started wiring the fuse box.






I am going to try to get the wiring finished and deck on this week.

More pics coming soon.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 13, 2012)

Great job the boat is coming along nicely =D>


----------



## Bean Counter (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks. It's getting there.


----------



## Bean Counter (Sep 9, 2012)

I finally got around to working on the boat. Finished the decks and floor and the wiring. I used 2x3's for the frame. The two casting decks are out of 19/32 exterior plywood. The floor and front deck are 15/32. I was trying to hold the weight down as low as possible and was a little concerned that it would flex too much. But, It has no flex in the casting decks and I weigh 250 lbs. So I guess it is going to be OK.

This is the template I made for the front casting deck. I didn't take pics of the other templates.






Two pics of the front deck in process











The floor






The rear casting deck






Two pics of the whole boat











I still need to seal everything with spar urithane, Carpet and install the hinges on the hatches. I also need to install the rear pedistall and cut a port for access to the fuse box.


----------



## Bean Counter (Sep 9, 2012)

Here is a pic of the bilge pump


----------



## Josh in FLA (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice progress. When you add the carpet it'll definitely be a looker. Can't wait to get a chance to build a flat bottom one of these days.


----------



## scsdiver (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks great. the floor and deck really look good! are you planning on hinging the hatches or making them removable hatches?


----------



## Bean Counter (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks. I will be using stainless piano hinges on the hatches.


----------



## MRichardson (Sep 11, 2012)

That's looking great. The deck and supports are really clean and well-though-out.
Pretty much in line with what I'd expect from a fellow bean-counter!


----------



## Bean Counter (Feb 26, 2013)

finally got around to posting pictures of my completed boat.

Three coats of urethane on all wood.





Decks sealed





Supports for hatch covers. Angle aluminum screwed to 2x3s.





Supports painted.





Completed fuse box.





Carpeted decks.





Decks carpeted. hatches still to do.





Hatches finished.










Stern hatch





I will take some pictures on the water the next time I take it out.


----------



## Bean Counter (Feb 26, 2013)

I built a battery holder for the front battery.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 27, 2013)

Boat looked brand new after you stripped the old wood out! Nice!


----------



## TimRich (Feb 28, 2013)

Man what a diffrence! The boat looks great!


----------



## KansasJon (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow I am impressed.

That should work really nice for many years to come.


----------



## Bean Counter (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks. I had a lot of fun doing this. Now I just need to spend more time fishing.


----------



## Scott Mac (Feb 28, 2013)

That is one sweet fishin' machine! You did a great job. Now go and enjoy the fruits of your labor. Fish On!


----------

